# So my feelings are back and it is at times fucking scarry. Help plz



## yuri (Sep 4, 2019)

Of course Im happy that they are back. But it is scary as well sometimes. Cant write about why really but you get some form of identity crisis. Anybody who been to this who can write about it. Would really help me.


----------



## yuri (Sep 4, 2019)

I have a fear that if I stop listening to my fears about everything I will die a horrible death. It feels like if I just can move past this fear this horrible and fearful time of DP/DR finally will be over. Help please.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi Yuri, yes someone was talking about this the other day - about how we can be scared to let go of these things, just in case. That lingering doubt.

I guess you just have to keep dismissing that doubt as false, after all it's not helping so serves no purpose. Something that helps me is to keep reminding myself that thoughts - all words, ideas, imaginings and fears - don't have any substance and cannot hurt you, which is objectively true so my mind has to accept it. For all my fear nothing actually happened. You could say I developed a phobia of my own thoughts, and this helps me see through it.


----------

